# making Chinese Lamian dough



## rfwu (Feb 4, 2007)

I posted a thread like this on the pasta section but I wasn't sure if that's the right place so I'm posting one here too.

I saw a video on Youtube of chefs pulling dough into noodles.  They can pull them so much that the dough can get really thin.  I was wondering if anyone knows how to make dough like that or what kind of technique was used to pull them.

YouTube - Chinese Pulled Noodles


----------

